# Timing with potatoes on the grill



## legend_018 (Jun 22, 2007)

I got some potatoes. I think there some kind of California potatoes. They have a light white skin to them. I'm going to slice them up, wrap them in tin foil with butter, salt and pepper most likely and have my DH grill them.

Should I nuke them first? How long about does it take to cook potatoes on the grill? Trying to figure out timing. We are having hotdogs and hamburgers tonight.


----------



## Renee Attili (Jun 22, 2007)

I cook potatoes this way all the time. Also try garlic and rosemary or thyme.
I wrap mt taters in foil and place on medium heat (350ish) indirect for about 45 min to 1 hour. I test by inserting a fork or even a toothpick to see how easy it slides in. Easy to slide in and out, they are ready. If you enjoy a little blackened taters, you can grill direct and char the bottoms. I love it this way myself.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 22, 2007)

what if we just put the tin foil packet on the direct heat? Will it take as long?


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 22, 2007)

I can say that slicing them up and then putting them all back together again you can consider it not sliced and must treat it as a whole potato.

there`s plenty factors involved and not really enough info given to make even a ballpark figure for you.

how thick are the slices?
are they all to be cooked as single slices?


this sort of data would be good


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 22, 2007)

legend_018 said:
			
		

> what if we just put the tin foil packet on the direct heat? Will it take as long?


 
It's likely to burn over direct heat.

Since you're doing hot dogs and burgers, the grill won't be on long enough to do the potatoes.  You could do them the same way in your oven or toaster oven.  There will be no difference in flavor.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm going to try to cut them thin. There just going to be scattered within the tin foil packet I guess. I was going to cut them and than put them in the middle of a tin foil packet and wrap the tin foil packet up leaving some room up top.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 22, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> It's likely to burn over direct heat.
> 
> Since you're doing hot dogs and burgers, the grill won't be on long enough to do the potatoes.  You could do them the same way in your oven or toaster oven.  There will be no difference in flavor.



My DH would turn the grill on and get it ready for the potatoes. Once potatoes are close to being finished, I"m guessing he'll throw the hamburgers and hotdogs on.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 22, 2007)

oh ya, we are trying to cut down on turning on the oven now that summer is here and the grill is finally ready with propane.


----------



## *amy* (Jun 22, 2007)

Sounds like you already know the timing. 

_My DH would turn the grill on and get it ready for the potatoes. Once potatoes are close to being finished, I"m guessing he'll throw the hamburgers and hotdogs on._

I would not nuke the potatoes first. As you said, put the potatoes on first, as they take longer to cook than burgers & hot dogs. Since you want to grill the potatoes in foil, here is a suggestion:

Grilled-Potatoes.htm


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 22, 2007)

If your potatoes are put in a larger piece of foil so they are spread out a little, then sealed closed, I would put them on Med. heat (grill) for about 30-40 mins. or till done. (not indirect) but that is just me.


----------



## Renee Attili (Jun 22, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> It's likely to burn over direct heat.
> 
> Since you're doing hot dogs and burgers, the grill won't be on long enough to do the potatoes. You could do them the same way in your oven or toaster oven. There will be no difference in flavor.


If you have your grill cranked they might burn but not if you put it on 350 as I stated. I also stated that if you want a bit of charring, place over direct heat. IMHO there is a definite difference in flavor.
Slicing them thin would speed up the cooking time considerably, maybe 30-40 minutes.
A good general rule for grilling items that you haven't done before is, ask yourself how long and at what temp would you cook them in your oven. The settings will be very similar on a grill.


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 22, 2007)

legend_018 said:
			
		

> I'm going to try to cut them thin. There just going to be scattered within the tin foil packet I guess. I was going to cut them and than put them in the middle of a tin foil packet and wrap the tin foil packet up leaving some room up top.



sounds Good, like Scollop potatoes 
and there`s nothing saying you can`t Nuke them a little 1`st either, sometimes the MW is worth it`s weight in gold for just such things, as is Par boiling (I do that when I BBQ new potatos).

the trick will be getting all round heat and not Local heat as in the bottom burns and rest is still raw.
a long time on a medium heat will be better, so if you have a Top Rack put them on there whle you cook the rest 1`st, or around the edge of the Grill/Fire.
there is no real Upper limit of how long you can cook them then, a couple hours won`t hurt even (if sealed well), it`s the High and Local heat that`s the problem.


----------



## notjustamom (Aug 30, 2007)

I make this all all the time, sometimes in the oven as well. Once my dh did cook the potatoes over direct heat on the grill, and they were just ruined. Blackened, crunchy coals, really awful. You would definitely want to make this with indirect heat. I add sliced onions and chopped fresh parsley to my potatoes, too.  I never precook the potatoes.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 30, 2007)

Reynold's Aluminum Foil's Grilling Recipes....

Foil cooking heaven !!

http://www.alcoa.com/reynoldskitche...ry=17&Step=Category&CategoryText=On+The+Grill


----------



## notjustamom (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the link, there are dozens of recipes!!


----------

